# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Telling the Beekepers

## pms33

Dear All,
Some of you may have known my father, Janis Salkovskis, of Yetholm and later Kelso who sadly died on Friday morning. He was a lifelong beekeeper, and was only recently prevented by illness from tending his apiary. 
There will be a notice in the Southern Reporter this week, and his funeral will be on Monday the 8th October in Kelso. 
I wonder if anyone might be able to draw this to the attention of Archie Ferguson, who was a particular friend of my father's. 
Many thanks, and sorry to bring sad news
Paul Salkovskis
pms33@bath.ac.uk

----------


## gavin

Hi Paul

I'm sorry to hear the news of your father.  I will email you contact information for Archie.  Several of us on the forum met him at the SBA Centenary event a fortnight ago and he was in fine form.  I'm afraid that I never knew your father.

best wishes

Gavin

----------

